# REST IN PEACE CLUB PENGUIN



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2017)

Originally called as "Experimental Penguins" in July 2000 and changed to Club Penguin in October 2005 , and being buyed by Disney in 2008 , Club penguin was a site where you could create a virtual penguin and interact with other players , play games , earn coins to buy clothes , decorate your igloo (house) , and be part of the occasional events Club Penguin Mods would do (Such as the typical ones like Christmas , Halloween . Other ones from Club Penguin as "Music Jam" and other events based on Disney stuff).

After 2008 , Club Penguin was buyed by The Walt Disney Company , which in my opinion , ruined some part of Club Penguin , especially after 2012 , where everything was just Disney events (http://www.clubpenguin.com/company/news-media/walt-disney-company-acquires-club-penguin) , however , this didn't stopped for many users to join Club Penguin.

However , everything changed when on February , Club Penguin announced it was closing this March 29th 2017 , due to their new mobile game.

Today , its his last day.

What are your thoughts on this? Did you used to play Club Penguin? Do you have memories of it?

Personally , I , find this shameful . Not only selling themselfs to Disney and doing only Disney events on Club Penguin after 2012 (Because 2008 - 2011 was somewhat okay) , however , them closing a project that was surely a dream just to go to mobile devices . Shame on you , Club Penguin , its a shame to see moderators and infact , everyone who worked on Club Penguin to see them this low. And even if i dont play this thing since 2012 , it was somewhat part of my childhood.

REST IN PEACE





October 24th 2005 -- March 29th 2017 
You will always be best multiplayer online for kids <3​


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

rip to all my 8 year old selfs puffles


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought this was a kids show, wtf?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> rip to all my 8 year old selfs puffles



They surely died in 2016 , because Club Penguin _by unknown reasons smh_ deletes your account after 1 year of inactivity


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

I used to play Club Penguin religiously, it was a huge part of my childhood. Me and my brother would always look forward to our dad buying us a Club Penguin membership card. It was our treat for being (mostly) good kids  I have great memories of it and I'm deeply upset that it's days are finally over.


Goodnight, sweet prince.... 


24/10/2005-29/03/2017







what time zone are u in, it's the 28th here still lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Taiko said:


> They surely died in 2016 , because Club Penguin _by unknown reasons smh_ deletes your account after 1 year of inactivity



Yeah that's why rip


----------



## Tensu (Mar 28, 2017)

bye felicia


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> rip to all my 8 year old selfs puffles



If puffles could die, mine would have all starved to death. rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol remember when the iceberg actually tipped


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I never played it, didn't have a reason to. The only one of those games I ever played was Webkinz and Adventure Quest Worlds(Which was pretty decent from what I remember). Cancelling something to go mobile is really stupid though. I don't see why keeping it would be such an issue. I don't know, it's all dumb but it doesn't really affect me.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Aren't they gonna be releasing a new game that looks similar to Club Penguin?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Aren't they gonna be releasing a new game that looks similar to Club Penguin?



They have already released a mobile version of the game but it's... not great lol


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> They have already released a mobile version of the game but it's... not great lol



Eh, figures. What a shame.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow I feel like it's been around forever. I only played Webkinz so idk much about it.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 28, 2017)

rip my penguin sleep well sweet prince


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Wow I feel like it's been around forever. I only played Webkinz so idk much about it.



aw man webkinz was my ****, it's a shame doctor quack died.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 28, 2017)

good that cringy game needed to die.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 28, 2017)

i was going to log in for one final time today but alas, my account has been erased. i first joined in 2009; hard to believe it's been 8 years.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I never played it, didn't have a reason to. The only one of those games I ever played was *Webkinz* and Adventure Quest Worlds(Which was pretty decent from what I remember). Cancelling something to go mobile is really stupid though. I don't see why keeping it would be such an issue. I don't know, it's all dumb but it doesn't really affect me.



I was just about to say I used to LOVE playing with Webkinz. I still have all of mine but most of them are packed away.

Stil have my sig raccoon tho he and my plush Mario are like my fav stuffed creatures ever lol


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2017)

when i was 8 i had a boyfriend who had the paid membership thing lol and i never wanted him to be my boyfriens but i was too anxious to say no But Anyways he let me use his account that had membership and that was probably the best thing that came out of our V Srs 3rd Grade Relationship
rip club penguin ):


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 29, 2017)

At least I think everyone gets free membership for this one day or something. Will have to check.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 29, 2017)

such a shame tbh


----------



## Weiland (Mar 29, 2017)

Rest in peace, my one and only love.


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2017)

everyone's like "omg my bb" but no1 bought membership lmao


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 29, 2017)

Man, Club Penguin used to be one of my favorite mmos to play back in 2009 - 2011. Whenever we went to the store I would beg my parents to let me get a membership card! Eventually, though, I lost interest, mostly because it seemed like they were making the game less and less fun for anyone that didn't have a paid membership. (One thing that specifically bothered me was the fact that any clothes that you bought with membership couldn't be worn without it.)

Still kinda sad to see it go, though.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

carp said:


> everyone's like "omg my bb" but no1 bought membership lmao



u don't need to pay 4 a membership to enjoy the game. it is a free to play game. smh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 29, 2017)

agh man
i wish i still had that video of 10 year old me telling people how to be a secret agent in club penguin


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahh. This was the game that I played during 2008-2011. I stopped playing it, though. Its sad to see it go.


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2017)

gosh, i played this for years and years :') ill be sad to see it go, it was a big part of my childhood!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

I never played Club Penguin but I love Webkinz, I hope they don't ditch it for the mobile app too, because it, well, lets just say that the computer version is so much better.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 29, 2017)

forestyne said:


> u don't need to pay 4 a membership to enjoy the game. it is a free to play game. smh



This.
In 2005 - 2007 you didnt really needed a membership
_ But Disney happened _


----------



## Cress (Mar 29, 2017)

_Cough cough my username cough cough_
I made a new account yesterday and played for a bit (since I was a victim of that inactive for 1 year deletion whatever) and... it's so different. Membership's been added to a ton of stuff, bit also removed (Ninjitsu Fire and Water required it [maybe Ice as well but I stopped playing before that] but now they don't so that's neato). But there's also just a ton of new buildings and old buildings were heavily changed and *what even happpeded here.*

Also playing with a touch screen makes every game way too easy, especially Pizzatron 3000 lmao
I bought a puffle and names it Uwu after you Jet


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 29, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> _Cough cough my username cough cough_
> I made a new account yesterday and played for a bit (since I was a victim of that inactive for 1 year deletion whatever) and... it's so different. Membership's been added to a ton of stuff, bit also removed (Ninjitsu Fire and Water required it [maybe Ice as well but I stopped playing before that] but now they don't so that's neato). But there's also just a ton of new buildings and old buildings were heavily changed and *what even happpeded here.*
> 
> Also playing with a touch screen makes every game way too easy, especially Pizzatron 3000 lmao
> I bought a puffle and names it Uwu after you Jet



Surprisingly enough , today , everyone got a free membership , so everything is thankfully accesible , after 10 years of membership only stuff

 ily zach uwur


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a bit sad that it's closing. I don't really play on it anymore, but I did meet one of my friends on there. I don't exactly remember _how_ we met, but we just started hanging out on there lol I'm still friends with him today though


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm making a penguin and going on before it shuts down lmao


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 29, 2017)

I remember around the same time as the 2008 olympics, seeing a giant blue club penguin penguin on the newspaper and being like I WANT TO READ THIS!

I felt like it was the first time news was relevant


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 29, 2017)

good riddance.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I only played in Habbo Hotel... Never knew what Club Penguin was until I saw a video of someone ranting over the fact that it got closed


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 30, 2017)

Its over
Thank you <3 
See you later CP​


----------



## forestyne (Mar 30, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Its over
> Thank you <3
> See you later CP​



T_T rest in peace


----------



## Bowie (Mar 30, 2017)

Not sure if anybody's mentioned it yet, but the franchise is by no means closing down. It's simply being replaced by _Club Penguin Island_, a app-exclusive remake, made in a newer engine. It wouldn't surprise me if the only reason they decided to shut it down was because it ran on Flash.

As sad as this is, I think they had to advance the game somehow, and I imagine they were very restricted by the old format.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Eh its gonna get the toon town revisited treatment lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 31, 2017)

Woah I didn't know this. Wouldve definitely played it for the last time if I did  sad to see this go. CP will be forever missed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 31, 2017)

I never played, but if I had, I would have been banned. Looked like fun idk, saw all the posts of when the server went offline and it was kind of sad, I knew a lot of people played on there.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 31, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Not sure if anybody's mentioned it yet, but the franchise is by no means closing down. It's simply being replaced by _Club Penguin Island_, a app-exclusive remake, made in a newer engine. It wouldn't surprise me if the only reason they decided to shut it down was because it ran on Flash.
> 
> As sad as this is, I think they had to advance the game somehow, and I imagine they were very restricted by the old format.



Club Penguin was pushing Flash a little, but the good thing is that it makes it pretty easy to mix and match files for private servers.

Anyway, Island is a freemium mess.

At least I still have the DS games.


----------



## Joy (Mar 31, 2017)

Taiko said:


> They surely died in 2016 , because Club Penguin _by unknown reasons smh_ deletes your account after 1 year of inactivity



That explains sooooo much ( I wanted to log into my account after not logging in in years and I just couldn't)

*plays smallest violin*
R.I.P Club Penguin, thanks for all the laughs when I was lonely and naive <3


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## toycapsule (Apr 2, 2017)

I remember in elementary school, before I'd get on the bus to go home, I'd give all my homies a nod.
That _see u later in my igloo_ nod. I haven't played the game since months before disney bought it, but it makes me sad it's gone! 

Think about it now, club penguin would be a great game on mobile platform, we've come so far with games!


----------



## gyu (Apr 2, 2017)

i definitely played quite a bit of club penguin in my day but i was more of a neopets kid, if i have to be honest. i also loved toon town when i was young and promptly moved from those games to runescape and maplestory 

ive always been super into mmos and virtual pet sites * o *


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2017)

This and Webkinz were literally my childhood. I had membership, all the igloos, did all the events (the Halloween ones were my favorite); everything. RIP Club Penguin </3


----------



## N e s s (Apr 2, 2017)

Condolences for the people that really cared


----------



## Espionage (Apr 3, 2017)

Never played it, but I've played other smaller ones like BittyBay and Lasuni which are now closed.


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2017)

CP will go 2 heaven now


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 3, 2017)

This was my whole 6 year old life and I'm really sad to finally see it go. All those hours spent typing gobbledygook into the speech bar


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone remember nicktropolis?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 4, 2017)

I WAS RIGHT! If you search club penguin is back with club penguin revisited


----------



## coney (Apr 4, 2017)

club penguin was such a big part of my childhood tbh. i joined in like 2008 during that one olympic event... good times. I was member for like a year lol. I even had bought an action figure and the club penguin ds game lol. 



Linksonic1 said:


> Anyone remember nicktropolis?


asfsdghfdsad OMG YES! I also have many childhood memories from there lmao. My account got banned and reported because i would troll everyone so much asdfsgfa.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 4, 2017)

Aw man, I use to play Club Penguin a lot back in 2005 - 2009. 
I'm sad it's gone, since it was always fun to replay for that childhood nostalgia.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 5, 2017)

So, I checked out the new mobile game "Club Penguin Island" and let me tell you, it was the laggiest thing I've ever played. They hardly even give you things to do unless you pay the membership, which there was no way I was going to pay 5 bucks a month for that laggy garbage.


----------



## ccee633 (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to play cp in late 2012/early 2013. Then I found other games I thought were more fun. I still went on CP every 2 months or so because the mini games were amazing. I recall buying every single colour of puffle there was and being extrememly proud. I didn't really play CP too much because I became obseesed with the 'Moshi Monsters' and Then and still to this day- 'Animal jam', so I didn't play it as much as most kids but I still have a sense of nostalgia from Club penguin. (To add to what N e s s said, yeah it is laggy. I have a friend whose father works for disney interactive and she said it crashed a lot and when she let me try it I could barely do a thing. Not like I could play it anyway, don't own a mobile device.) I also remember hating Club penguin for a bit. (Anyone remember when Disney shut toon town, Pirates of Carrabian online and Pixie hollow?) I remember the Pixie hollow MMO was all I would do and I would play it religiously. I never figured out how to buy membership (Neither did Santa, no matter how much I wrote to him) and I recall it was bittersweet when they had decency and gave everyfairy free membership. Unlike how in Club penguin you just couldn't buy membership when they announced it was closing and gave no member abilities to anyone. (Kinda unfair, tbh)


----------



## radioloves (Apr 6, 2017)

Club penguin is gone now????


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2017)

I wanted to play Club Penguin when I was younger. 
Ah well.
Club Penguin Island seems rather awful, wouldn't get it.
I can't play Inside Out Thought Bubbles without being shoved in the ass with ads on the damn thing. :/


----------



## Weiland (Apr 8, 2017)

Waddle on, sweet prince.


----------

